# Check Engine Light With Turbo Code



## reflectionxrage (Aug 19, 2018)

Sounds like a huge vacuum leak take it to the shop and have them check the vacuum lines coming from the turbo, if the turbo went bad it will have no power under load


----------



## svenster (May 17, 2011)

I had the same thing happen twice. Both times the code cleared before I could get it in. No problems since.


----------



## Ssage23 (Aug 17, 2018)

Should I clear the code to see if it comes back up?


----------



## Ssage23 (Aug 17, 2018)

Update: The check engine light turned off all on its own. Still no issues with anything.


----------



## svenster (May 17, 2011)

Yeah youre probably fine.


----------

